# Lockscreen Lag?



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

For some strange reason ever since I started running Franco's r133 kernel I have been noticing this strange lockscreen lag. Basically when I unlock the phone it just sort of freezes for a split second. I am running LiquidSmooth 1.25 and have been since the 3/30 release date and have never had an issue. I just installed imoseyon latest 3.2 release and it is still occurring. Any thoughts?


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> For some strange reason ever since I started running Franco's r133 kernel I have been noticing this strange lockscreen lag. Basically when I unlock the phone it just sort of freezes for a split second. I am running LiquidSmooth 1.25 and have been since the 3/30 release date and have never had an issue. I just installed imoseyon latest 3.2 release and it is still occurring. Any thoughts?


Are you using any hotplugging? If I'm correct, when you wake up your device while it is hotplugged, it takes time for the cpu to ramp up. Maybe that causes the lag? I may be wrong because I don't have issues with lockscreen lag when waking up my phone using hotplug.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Are you using any hotplugging? If I'm correct, when you wake up your device while it is hotplugged, it takes time for the cpu to ramp up. Maybe that causes the lag? I may be wrong because I don't have issues with lockscreen lag when waking up my phone using hotplug.


Nope. I don't use hotplug.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Hmmmmmm. It seems that it could possibly be the rom or 4.0.4.

I found some others having this same issue except over on stock 4.0.4 - http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1585075

I'm on BAMF 1.2 at the moment and I haven't noticed any lag but it could be a combination of 4.0.4 and aokp because I have heard reports of lockscreen lag on AOKP.

EDIT: LOL what do you know, I was playing around with my pattern unlock and when I set it up and tried to unlock my phone, I am experiencing lag swiping through the pattern. It has to be a bug in 4.0.4.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I dont have this issue at all. regular lock, face unlock, pattern unlock. all are pretty quick and snappy.
running AOKP with frankos M2 kernal (3xx min 12xx max and hotplug enabled)


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

TheNeighbor said:


> For some strange reason ever since I started running Franco's r133 kernel I have been noticing this strange lockscreen lag. Basically when I unlock the phone it just sort of freezes for a split second. I am running LiquidSmooth 1.25 and have been since the 3/30 release date and have never had an issue. I just installed imoseyon latest 3.2 release and it is still occurring. Any thoughts?


Which unlock? Security added, pattern, pin, etc?

f2e


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> Which unlock? Security added, pattern, pin, etc?
> 
> f2e


I use the stock unlock (quad).


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

You don't happen to use Auto Brightness do you? Also, set your minimum clock to 700 MHz and see if it still happens.


----------



## aramos87 (Oct 7, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> You don't happen to use Auto Brightness do you? Also, set your minimum clock to 700 MHz and see if it still happens.


What he said...
I've noticed my lockscreen lagging with auto brightness on while running almost any 4.0.4 Rom. Try turning it off and see if that helps

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

aramos87 said:


> What he said...
> I've noticed my lockscreen lagging with auto brightness on while running almost any 4.0.4 Rom. Try turning it off and see if that helps
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I do use auto brightness. But, I always use it no matter what and have never had the issue previously. As far as the clock speed, the way I see it is, if I have to OC the processor just to rid lock screen lag then it's time for a new phone  Thanks for the tips. I appreciate it.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> I do use auto brightness. But, I always use it no matter what and have never had the issue previously. As far as the clock speed, the way I see it is, if I have to OC the processor just to rid lock screen lag then it's time for a new phone  Thanks for the tips. I appreciate it.


The clock speed change is just to test if there is an app slowing down your phone while it's sleeping. No need to keep it at 700 MHz.


----------



## murtezahu (Mar 29, 2012)

For those of us having issues with lockscreen lag:

From what I can tell, it has to do with "smart flex" that is in the newer kernals. Between that and the custom governors included in most roms, it is causing 4.0.4 to lag until the processor ramps up.

I was seeing lag in stock cyanogen kernel, franco's latest nightly, and the latest nightly lean kernel

The fix:
I disabled smarflex all together, and I have seen zero stutter since. (I am currently using franco, and his app allows you to do this pretty easily from one of the options)
Its too early to tell because it has only been a few hours, but I haven't noticed a hit on the battery.

Hope this helps...

Cheers


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

murtezahu said:


> For those of us having issues with lockscreen lag:
> 
> From what I can tell, it has to do with "smart flex" that is in the newer kernals. Between that and the custom governors included in most roms, it is causing 4.0.4 to lag until the processor ramps up.
> 
> ...


This seems to have resolved it. Thank you very much and thank you everyone else as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

